# critique my stack



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

Anyone want to critique my stack and/or give me a few pointers on how to do it better?

Cheers


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm not an expert by any means, but I think you could put his forearms more 'under' him, if that makes sense. They look like they're going out forward a bit. Also, maybe try to get his head a bit higher. 

I like his back legs in the second photo. I like seeing the back hock at a 90 degree angle with the ground.

Other than that, looks pretty good! (In my unprofessional opinion).


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

In both he needs to be looking forward or forward and ever so slightly toward the camera so that his whole body looks more alert and natural, and his ears go up and forward. The front legs need to be under the dog more so that they are perpendicular to the ground. The picture should be taken from the level of the dog from perpendicular to the dog's shoulder/ribs.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The left rear is correct in the second photo, but you could bring the right rear slightly forward. The right fore also needs to be pointing straight instead of out. The rest others have pointed out. The best photos are done with 3 people until you have a dog that you can stack and then walk away from to bait.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

did something happen above his left eye?


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice- wow it seems so complicated (and I always thought that it would be easy as a child since it's only a three point stack instead of four...lol)
Okay, so her head needs to be higher- how do I gauge when its at the right height?
As for her front legs, I rely on the photographer to let me know as I'm not good at gauging this myself just yet (well without stepping back and having a look myself!)
Should the the right rear leg be directly under her hip? If so, I need to have a look at GSD structural pictures to get a better idea.

Yeah, she took the fur/bark off just above her eye a few weeks ago ( playing in some cut down branches)- it's only starting to grow back now as she has scratched it serveral times since then making it bleed and thus making it take longer to heal.


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

Rahrah said:


> Yeah, she took the fur/bark off just above her eye a few weeks ago ( playing in some cut down branches)- it's only starting to grow back now as she has scratched it serveral times since then making it bleed and thus making it take longer to heal.


Here's a pic- from today


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

More shots (that I didn't think were any good) from the same photo-shoot. Are any of these better? - (apart from her not looking at the camera or straight ahead)

































Okay- this one is extreme!









Thanks


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

Show is not my forte, but seems to me the last one is the best.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I am no expert. But I really like your pup.
Slightly flat withers, not much angulation up front but

I really like your pup.
I missed her age. ???


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

Paddy- Thanks for your compliment, she turned 24weeks yesterday.


----------

